# Importing live aquatic plants



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Is there any extra precaution I should be aware of with importing plants from the US? My cousin from New Jersey is shipping some plants (crypts, java) to me. Is there any special procedure she (or I) needs to follow before she could ship out the plants?

Thanks


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

If you'd like to get them I wouldn't have them labeled as plants. Its illegal to bring any type of plants in from the US.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

It is not illegal per say... however there is a ton of paperwork that is required that is not cheap to get either. There are fees involved that I have heard of... however I am not to be considered an expert in this area.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> It is not illegal per say... however there is a ton of paperwork that is required that is not cheap to get either. There are fees involved that I have heard of... however I am not to be considered an expert in this area.


I was being lazy when I said illegal, shame on me. The one time I did try and honestly bring java moss across the border and announced that I had it. They took it from me and that was the last I heard of it. I tried having moss balls shipped and they were labeled as such, they were returned to the sender. I seriously believe its luck of the draw. Needless to say if you want to get it while its still alive, I wouldn't label it as such.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The legal route is to get a phytosanitary certificate from the country of origin and go through Agriculture Canada with the plants, common name and botanical name, that you are bringing across/importing to avoid hassles at the border/pick-up from cargo. 

For a few plants it's quite the expense and PITA.

JME/HTH


----------

